# A possible cause of car stalling or not starting...



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

http://www.canadiandriver.com/articles/pb/loosegas.htm



> When you undo your gas cap, you will feel some pressure relieve itself, but this is known as vapour pressure and is quite normal. A volatile fluid, such as gasoline, when shaken about in a container such as a gas tank, will evaporate and generate its own pressure. Conversely, if that ubiquitous little gas cap ever blocks and allows no air to enter the tank, you may find your car stalling frequently as the poor old gas pump tries to suck gas against a vacuum.
> 
> Personally, I believe that the stalling problem currently plaguing late model Nissan Altimas will turn out to be something similar to this, in that there is a fault in the vacuum relief system somewhere. Nissan's current advice is to keep the tank full, which of-course immediately provides vacuum relief. I’m not sure of this diagnosis, but I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

good info.


----------

